# Fairfax, VA - Looking for Players



## Barrier Peaks (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife and I have moved to Fairfax, VA, recently, and we're looking for a couple of compatible players to round out our group. The tentative schedule is along the lines of every other Saturday, 6pm to midnight. As no timing has been established, this is negotiable.

Our gaming style is serious, by and large, and focuses on role-playing, but (like anyone else) we do entertain witty banter on occasion. As for game systems and settings, we've played a lot of d20/D&D 3.5 for the past few years, but are not wed to any one system. We are definitely interested in starting a Saga Edition Star Wars game. Potential players need to be mature, personable, patient, and willing to try new games, settings, and systems.

Be warned that we have pets (cats) and two young children. If you have allergies or aversions to either one, we may not be the group for you. Our children should be in bed by the time any sessions begin, but they are known to make their own plans on occasion.

If you're looking to join a new group, please send me an email at *gastleford at gmail dot com* and tell me a little bit about yourself. Let me know why you like to play RPGs, which games and systems you enjoy playing, and a little bit about your non-gaming interests.

Thanks!


----------

